# Terrova advice?



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Can't speak for longevity since I've only been using mine a few months, but spot lock is a total game changer for me. Changed my solo fishing game. Worth every penny.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Is it 


Skram said:


> Can't speak for longevity since I've only been using mine a few months, but spot lock is a total game changer for me. Changed my solo fishing game. Worth every penny.


Is it because there’s so much less to do when trying to stay on a spot solo? Also, what about noise when spot lock is on. Does it spook fish?


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Yes, it’s super nice to not have to worry about anything and just stay put no matter what the depth is. I had spot lock on the other day and had reds and trout eat right at the boat. Of course that may not always be the case depending on where you are but it is very quiet. I fish a lot of docklights and jetties and I don’t know how I ever did it without.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Skram said:


> Yes, it’s super nice to not have to worry about anything and just stay put no matter what the depth is. I had spot lock on the other day and had reds and trout eat right at the boat. Of course that may not always be the case depending on where you are but it is very quiet. I fish a lot of docklights and jetties and I don’t know how I ever did it without.


I can see that, especially at a jetty or dock light. Which remote do you have, the full color screen or the black and white?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We installed a 24v. Terrova on my old Maverick last fall and as noted above it's been a game changer... Without a doubt it can do more than I need -but for a freshwater tournament type those extra goodies are probably well worth having. The feature I use the most is the spot lock - and, as noted above, it's been a game changer. At night I'm able to station my skiff up under a bridge with a current flow, about 15 or 20 feet back from the shadow line and just hang out waiting for small to medium tarpon to come by. No signs yet that they even notice us.. In big rivers that drain into the Gulf coast out of Flamingo we're able to use the spot lock all day long (instead of anchoring) while live baiting or tossing lures at big tarpon - and getting bites within 70 feet -no problem... In small rivers though, we only use the troller to get into position then shut down and either stake or anchor up... 

With the 24 volt setup (and we have a two battery PowerMania on board charger...) once or twice I've failed to hook up the charger after a day's use and the next day the Terrova did just fine (so that's two day's work on only one charging session... not bad).

Yes, the remote will take some learning - and you'll really need to read that owner's manual as well as taking advantage of the on-line info Minn Kota provides. I should have installed this unit ten years ago (if it was offered then - that's how good it's been ).


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> We installed a 24v. Terrova on my old Maverick last fall and as noted above it's been a game changer... Without a doubt it can do more than I need -but for a freshwater tournament type those extra goodies are probably well worth having. The feature I use the most is the spot lock - and, as noted above, it's been a game changer. At night I'm able to station my skiff up under a bridge with a current flow, about 15 or 20 feet back from the shadow line and just hang out waiting for small to medium tarpon to come by. No signs yet that they even notice us.. In big rivers that drain into the Gulf coast out of Flamingo we're able to use the spot lock all day long (instead of anchoring) while live baiting or tossing lures at big tarpon - and getting bites within 70 feet -no problem... In small rivers though, we only use the troller to get into position then shut down and either stake or anchor up...
> 
> With the 24 volt setup (and we have a two battery PowerMania on board charger...) once or twice I've failed to hook up the charger after a day's use and the next day the Terrova did just fine (so that's two day's work on only one charging session... not bad).
> 
> Yes, the remote will take some learning - and you'll really need to read that owner's manual as well as taking advantage of the on-line info Minn Kota provides. I should have installed this unit ten years ago (if it was offered then - that's how good it's been ).


Thanks Captain, I think I'm sold. I just need to make sure I have room for two batteries in the center console.

Did you all install these motors yourselves? I'm fairly handy, but curious as to if this is a realistic DIY install or not.

Oh, and I'm looking at this https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/d...t.html?category_id=20841&catalogitemid=384926

Is this the right model/remote/etc? Also has anyone ever ordered from here before, or can anyone recommend a retailer online or local, I am in the Daytona Beach, FL area.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I bought a 36v ipilot from them. ^^^ 4 years ago. Saved a ton 
At that time , terrovas , had a reputation of getting stuck in down position. I’m sure that has been remedied. Also bought the small remote. Bottom fish once and awhile , no anchor lines to worry with ,with spot lock.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> Thanks Captain, I think I'm sold. I just need to make sure I have room for two batteries in the center console.
> 
> Did you all install these motors yourselves? I'm fairly handy, but curious as to if this is a realistic DIY install or not.
> 
> ...


I just installed/wired mine last week, it's not complicated. I purchased the quick release bracket and its simple. The guys at East Cape made me a battery box out of a 19Q Engel cooler, so I can remove the batteries & TM when I want to for weight savings. It fits in my front hatch when I'm using it.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> Oh, and I'm looking at this https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/d...t.html?category_id=20841&catalogitemid=384926
> 
> Is this the right model/remote/etc? Also has anyone ever ordered from here before, or can anyone recommend a retailer online or local, I am in the Daytona Beach, FL area.


That is the 12 volt version. Mine is the 24V 80# with 54" shaft.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Hi Bill, 

I live in your area and I have a MG. I've had to take it in for service a few times. Took it to a guy named Scott at S&A Leisure. He's in Welaka. He's treated me very well each time, and I've decided that when my MG finally kicks the bucket, I'm going to probably get a Minn Kota from him.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> We installed a 24v. Terrova on my old Maverick last fall and as noted above it's been a game changer... Without a doubt it can do more than I need -but for a freshwater tournament type those extra goodies are probably well worth having. The feature I use the most is the spot lock - and, as noted above, it's been a game changer. At night I'm able to station my skiff up under a bridge with a current flow, about 15 or 20 feet back from the shadow line and just hang out waiting for small to medium tarpon to come by. No signs yet that they even notice us.. In big rivers that drain into the Gulf coast out of Flamingo we're able to use the spot lock all day long (instead of anchoring) while live baiting or tossing lures at big tarpon - and getting bites within 70 feet -no problem... In small rivers though, we only use the troller to get into position then shut down and either stake or anchor up...
> 
> With the 24 volt setup (and we have a two battery PowerMania on board charger...) once or twice I've failed to hook up the charger after a day's use and the next day the Terrova did just fine (so that's two day's work on only one charging session... not bad).
> 
> Yes, the remote will take some learning - and you'll really need to read that owner's manual as well as taking advantage of the on-line info Minn Kota provides. I should have installed this unit ten years ago (if it was offered then - that's how good it's been ).


Does anyone have any advice on how to get the unit to Spot Lock quietly? I saw some tailing reds on an oyster bar, hit spot lock and R2D2 went nuts as it tried to maintain position. Reds spooked. 
I’ve tried to approach spot lock locations slowly- even turning the unit off and making sure I’m stopped before I push spot lock, but half the time I still get lots of zooming as it struggles to get into position. 
Advice?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

BobGee said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get the unit to Spot Lock quietly? I saw some tailing reds on an oyster bar, hit spot lock and R2D2 went nuts as it tried to maintain position. Reds spooked.
> I’ve tried to approach spot lock locations slowly- even turning the unit off and making sure I’m stopped before I push spot lock, but half the time I still get lots of zooming as it struggles to get into position.
> Advice?


This is my fear with this thing. I bought one of the early chip models (admittedly 20 years ago) and @BobGee hit it on the head, it would occasionally go R2D2 on me. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

paulrad said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I live in your area and I have a MG. I've had to take it in for service a few times. Took it to a guy named Scott at S&A Leisure. He's in Welaka. He's treated me very well each time, and I've decided that when my MG finally kicks the bucket, I'm going to probably get a Minn Kota from him.


Thanks for the tip on S&A Leisure. I believe a buddy of mine has recommended them for service as well.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

TX_Brad said:


> That is the 12 volt version. Mine is the 24V 80# with 54" shaft.


Right, this is the one i meant: https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/d...t.html?category_id=20841&catalogitemid=384927


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

@BobGee hit it on the head, it would occasionally go R2D2 on me. Has anyone else experienced this?[/QUOTE]

My XI5 has been in the shop so much that it's actually pretty much a new motor now with all the parts that have been replaced. It's working a lot better now, but it was absolutely doing that. So annoying! I've pretty much completely given up on using the trolling motor in shallow water. Even if it's not going crazy, I think the fish just spook from the motor noise in shallow water.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've had the terrova for over 2 years now, in big Charleston, SC tide swings and I honestly don't even remember how to use an anchor. No problems to date, knock on wood, and it has more features than I have time to mess with. I did not install mine because my arms aren't long enough and the local dealer I took it to had a 3' long piece of rebar welded to a socket wrench. At the time, drilling holes into a boat gave me the heebie jeebies. Also had them put in a 2 bank charger for the TM batteries, but should have gotten a bigger one for the house battery too. 



BobGee said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get the unit to Spot Lock quietly? I saw some tailing reds on an oyster bar, hit spot lock and R2D2 went nuts as it tried to maintain position. Reds spooked.
> I’ve tried to approach spot lock locations slowly- even turning the unit off and making sure I’m stopped before I push spot lock, but half the time I still get lots of zooming as it struggles to get into position.
> Advice?


To fix this problem, I have found that if you coast into where you want to spot lock so that the boat is no longer moving, (i.e. turn the TM on/off until the boat is positioned where you want it) and then double tap the anchor button, the motor will not rev up to warp speed to go back to where you initially hit the anchor button. Hope that makes sense.

Also, if your boat has a cover, get the removeable bracket because the cover more than likely will not fit over the trolling motor.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ditto ^^^^. Ease into spot ,wind makes it tuff


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I make an attempt to position the boat to how it would be positioned when anchor lock is active, including motor speed against current and then set the spot lock. If you roll up to a spot with nose-forward, you're likely going to experience the R2D2 more frequently due to boat having to reposition w/ the Spot Lock. Take it slow. Its all about the angle of the dangle


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

BobGee said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get the unit to Spot Lock quietly? I saw some tailing reds on an oyster bar, hit spot lock and R2D2 went nuts as it tried to maintain position. Reds spooked.
> I’ve tried to approach spot lock locations slowly- even turning the unit off and making sure I’m stopped before I push spot lock, but half the time I still get lots of zooming as it struggles to get into position.
> Advice?


There might be a firmware upgrade or a hardware upgrade. I took my Ulterra in for a quick check up and the tech said that there was a free hardware upgrade. I'm not sure if it applies to the Terrova. My Ulterra does are really good job of holding position fairly quietly. However, if there is a lot of wind and or current, it will have to power up and zoom around to hold. The other thing you can add is a prop vibration dampener:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012RT1HI0?tag=duckduckgo-ffnt-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1
They work, not snake oil. Highly recommended to me by a good friend of mine that is a fly guide. He uses his TM a lot when fishing solo.
To the OP, yes, get a MK Terrova or the MG Xi5. Spot lock is awesome. Spend some quality time reading the manual and watching some videos on using your remote. Practice using it on the water to see how everything actually works before you go fishing. Learn the remote without splitting your concentration on trying to fish.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@jay.bush1434 Thanks for the link. Can you actually remove the T-H Marine prop nut by hand while out on the water?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Might take a strap wrench if it has been on for a while and got torqued down hard.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's my drill when using the spot lock (anchor feature) and not wanting to make a bunch of commotion... Before you set it in place turn your skiff around quietly so that it's headed up current, then stop the motor and watch until your skiff is no longer moving against the current (and before your rig starts drifting the other way...) then set you spot lock.... Most of that R2D2 stuff is just your trolling motor doing its best to cope with what your skiff was doing when you set the spot lock... From the time you set it your boat has moved from the anchor point in one direction or other and all that moving around is it trying to get on the spot it's supposed to be on.... 

There are times when I'm still using the push pole in conjunction with the troller, sliding along very slowly in between two and three feet of water with the troller, then turning it off and switching back to the pushpole to work either shallower (or quieter) as the situation dictates... I really like it though when we spot tarpon that are 2 to 400 feet away and I can use it to to close the distance before shutting down and switching to the pole - particularly in depths of six to ten feet of water (where I used to be poling like a demon just to get into range while being as quiet as my old skiff would allow me..). Besides I'll be 72 this month - and I'm just not the iron man I've always thought I was...


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

Spot lock is the best. I have a 24v 80 Ulterra and it has held me in position right outside the Skyway Yesterday and had over 2/3 left in the bank. Like the other guys have said it’s best to try to make sure you were not moving forward when you hit the spot lock because the boat will try to get back to that exact position and it will do it as fast as possible, which means big thrust. If you are using cruise control setting it will help. I would not on another boat without spotlock. Definite priority for the fishing I do.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one other situation where that spot lock is invaluable... Many of the rivers that drain out of the Everglades have lots of tiny creeks that drain mudflats. On a falling tide those tiny and bigger creeks are just pushing out food for hungry fish... To be able to stay a cast away and held in place with that spot lock really sets us up for some great action. All of this while staying away from lots and lots of mosquitoes, no-see-ums, and other nasty biters... 

With this new set up we can go from drain to drain without ever going through the hassle of dropping and then retrieving an anchor in waters that no Power Pole can reach the bottom - and you can't stake out since all of our river bottoms are hard limestone rock...

Like I said - should have added a troller years ago.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's one other situation where that spot lock is invaluable... Many of the rivers that drain out of the Everglades have lots of tiny creeks that drain mudflats. On a falling tide those tiny and bigger creeks are just pushing out food for hungry fish... To be able to stay a cast away and held in place with that spot lock really sets us up for some great action. All of this while staying away from lots and lots of mosquitoes, no-see-ums, and other nasty biters...
> 
> With this new set up we can go from drain to drain without ever going through the hassle of dropping and then retrieving an anchor in waters that no Power Pole can reach the bottom - and you can't stake out since all of our river bottoms are hard limestone rock...
> 
> Like I said - should have added a troller years ago.


 Yeah, great as an anchor replacement option for many situations. Best thing on my boat


----------



## StAugStumpy (May 11, 2020)

How do you guys find the spot lock on the pilot vs a powerpole? I am revamping a small 14' stumpknocker and currently I have a small basic trolling motor. Im trying to decide whether to keep that and add a powerpole micro or to upgrade to a better trolling motor. Space for mounting as well as weight is a big concern for me.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

StAugStumpy said:


> How do you guys find the spot lock on the pilot vs a powerpole? I am revamping a small 14' stumpknocker and currently I have a small basic trolling motor. Im trying to decide whether to keep that and add a powerpole micro or to upgrade to a better trolling motor. Space for mounting as well as weight is a big concern for me.


I use them both. Lots of places are too deep for the power pole. Other places are too hard— oyster shell or rock. That’s really noisy. Spot Lock is better when you’re dealing with these situations.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I’m not sure of the names – but I’ve had the spot Lock version for several years and then the new one that Auto deploys. With the auto deploy unit you can change the height with the remote as well as auto deploy – this is the one you want in my opinion. Spend the extra money it is well worth it


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I use both. The micro helps when you are shallow and want to stay put. The spot lock helps me when I'm in the middle of a creek or river mouth in current, and want to toss a fly. Both are a must when fishing alone. My old boat had a stick control on the trolling motor, which was impossible to operate in a current and try to cast, never mind try to cast a fly


----------

